# 3x Weed Species Type & How to eleminate?



## cahood (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi All,

I have Bermuda grass and live in north ATL metro area. I put down prodamine ~1 month ago to get pre-em coverage for winter but these guys popped up a few weeks ago.

Any idea what these are and how to safely treat?

Weed #1





Weed #2





Weed #3 (looks like clover)


----------



## cahood (Aug 26, 2021)

Bump,

Any advice on the above would be appreciated.


----------

